# A story of hope - and help



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

My name is Alison. I have always been lactose and fructose intolerant (bottle fed) and had digestive issues as a child, but one particular situation as a young adult set IBS in motion. To begin with I experienced the joys of IBS-D, and then IBS-C set in. Add in a few more life experiences and I ended up with a long stream of symptoms of chronic IBS and a start of Fibromyalgia.

I had IBS for 25 years - and I have beaten it. There was no quick fix - but many baby steps that led me finally to victory. Time to understand, to take a step back and to heal.

I have started a blog to help you move forward: https://sickofibs.com

IBS is a vast subject and different for everyone. But there are some basic underlying principles that seem to hold true for most IBS sufferers.

Have a look around my blog. You may find something useful for your IBS journey.

And thanks for this great forum where IBS sufferers at all stages of the condition can share their experiences, and not feel so isolated









Have a great day,

Alison


----------



## JulieK (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Alison,

I have just read your entire site, thank you for creating it. It's easy to read (not a lot of medical jargon), personally experienced information (not just doctor 'advice') and completely relatable. Tips that one can actually follow without seeming like it's an overwhelming task. Since we all know that IBS is overwhelming all on its own.

I look forward to reading more posts on your blog!


----------

